# Recommendation’s on where to purchase a 180g



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey,

Just thought I would reach out to everyone on here to see if anyone has recommendations on where to buy a 180g. I haven’t really looked or contacted anyone yet. I originally had a 220 that was setup a few years ago but now I’m thinking of going a little smaller. Not looking to break the bank. Was hoping for something with a synergy or ghost overflow.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For "off the shelf dimensions", you cannot beat BA's pricing in general.


----------

